# Cloupor GT Silicon Sleeves, Stock?



## acorn (1/11/15)

Any Vendors have stock of these?


----------



## DougP (1/11/15)

Nice I want one to

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (2/11/15)

Bump ?


----------



## acorn (5/11/15)

No reply yet...

Any of our fine vendors have stock of Cloupor GT Silicon sleeves or planning to get ?

I Love my Cloupor GT, the only gripe is the loose/ shifting battery door, I'll reckon a sleeve will hold it in place...

Calling @JakesSA , @KieranD , @Stroodlepuff or any other vendor stocking Cloupor GT's ?


----------



## Gizmo (5/11/15)

I can bring in about 10.. However, one colour.. Recommendation?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (5/11/15)

Black please 
Thank you for the reply @Gizmo 
@DougP , colour?


----------



## DougP (5/11/15)

Black

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (5/11/15)

Gizmo can u do sleeves for Siegeli 150 TC

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/11/15)

The blue one is stunning

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Footlongzebra (6/11/15)

To be honest any colour would do at the moment.just need a cover


----------



## acorn (14/11/15)

Gizmo said:


> I can bring in about 10.. However, one colour.. Recommendation?



Any update on this @Gizmo ?


----------

